# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  ::: مقاله مهم ::: بررسی و تحلیل آماری تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی

## saj8jad



----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*اینکه تاثیر قطعی خوب نیست رو که قطعن قبول دارم
اما کماکان روی حرف خودم هستم :
دیپلمه های 84 به قبل و داوطلب های انسانی در حدی نیستن که خطری واسه بقیه ایجاد کنن
اشتباه شماها اینه که به جای تمرکز روی تفاوتی که بین معدل 20 و 19 ایجاد میشه با تاثیر قطعی
قفل کردید روی 84 به قبل ها و انسانی ها 
*

----------


## NVIDIA

کسی که خوابه رو میشه بیدار کرد ولی کسی که خودشو به خواب میزنه رو نمیشه بیدار کرد
مخاطبم تعدادی از دوستانه که فکر میکنن با معدل 20شون رتبه 1 کنکور 98 درانتظارشونه

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> *اینکه تاثیر قطعی خوب نیست رو که قطعن قبول دارم
> اما کماکان روی حرف خودم هستم :
> دیپلمه های 84 به قبل و داوطلب های انسانی در حدی نیستن که خطری واسه بقیه ایجاد کنن
> اشتباه شماها اینه که به جای تمرکز روی تفاوتی که بین معدل 20 و 19 ایجاد میشه با تاثیر قطعی
> قفل کردید روی 84 به قبل ها و انسانی ها 
> *


علاوه بر این شاید 20 یه سال کم تر از 19 سال دیگه تراز بده، سوالات و سطح سختی شون هر سال متفاوته، اینو کجای دلمون بذاریم

پ ن: اینا همه شون دلایلو می دونن و می دونن که کاملا منطقی هم هست ولی منافعشون در نشنیدنه، به فلاکتی دچار شدن که از هر دری دنبال کسب درآمدن

----------


## saman123

به جای زوم کردن روی این کارا بشینین درساتونو بخونید.... من با معدل ۱۴ الان ترم 4 دندان پزشکیم... دلیلشم آینه که وقت رو تلف این حواشی نکردم...  حالا خوددانید

----------


## Saeedt

> به جای زوم کردن روی این کارا بشینین درساتونو بخونید.... من با معدل ۱۴ الان ترم 4 دندان پزشکیم... دلیلشم آینه که وقت رو تلف این حواشی نکردم...  حالا خوددانید


سلام دکتر...ورودی چه سالی؟سالی ک تاثیر قطعی بوده؟

----------


## Churchill

اینجا چیزی ننوشته بود. با معدل 10 11 چی؟

----------


## God_of_war

من که خسته شدم بچه ها از بس رفتم کانال سبطی چرا یکی نیس بیاد بگه تاثیر مثبته یا قطعی کلا منتفی کنه ما هم راحت شیم کی حوصله داره 2 ماه  رو این موضوع قفل کنه منتظر باشه ببینه تلاش بچه ها نتیجه میده مگه میخوان به ماه سفر کنن کی میخوان تکلیفمونو روشن کنن این موضوع باعث شده درس نخونیم همشم تو نتیم دیگه خسته شدیم امیدوارم نتیجه بده چون اگه نده به خاک رفتیم هممون

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط It is POSSIBLE


علاوه بر این شاید 20 یه سال کم تر از 19 سال دیگه تراز بده، سوالات و سطح سختی شون هر سال متفاوته، اینو کجای دلمون بذاریم

پ ن: اینا همه شون دلایلو می دونن و می دونن که کاملا منطقی هم هست ولی منافعشون در نشنیدنه، به فلاکتی دچار شدن که از هر دری دنبال کسب درآمدن


یه چیز دیگه هم هست :
دو دسته داوطلب 84 به قبل داریم :
دسته اول اونایی هستن که یه پیام نوری , علمی کاربردی یا دانشگاه آزادی قبول شدن و یه لیسانس یا ارشد کیلویی گرفتن 
و حالا دوباره دلشون واسه اون کیک و آبمیوه وسط کنکور تنگ شده , میان کنکور میدن و در بهترین حالت بیست هزار میشن

دسته دوم اونایی هستن که از یه دانشگاه معتبر دولتی مدرک گرفتن 
 قبلا رتبه بودن و حالا به هر دلیلی تصمیم گرفتن دوباره کنکور بدن 
 این دسته بسیار پر قدرت هستن , هم ریاضی و فیزیکشون خیلی خوبه و هم انگیزه بسیار بالایی برای موفقیت دارن 
اما اینا تعدادشون خیلی خیلی کمه 
 اما این دسته اگه تاثیر معدل قطعی بمونه و مجبور بشن دوباره امتحان نهایی بدن 
شک نکنین عین آب خوردن معدلشون 20 میشه پس خیلی براشون تفاوت نداره که تاثیر مثبت باشه یا قطعی ...
*

----------


## M.javaddd

دوستان من خودم مخالف تاثیر قطعی معدل هستم، ولی یه نکته ای وجود داره و جو گیر نباشید...
اون فرضی که میگه طرف اگه معدلش ۱۹ هم باشه اگر نفر اول کنکور بشه، بازم رتبش میشه ۱۵ هزار، در صورتی هست که همه ی اون نفرات معدل ۲۰ هم نفر اول کنکور شده باشن؛!!!!! که غیر ممکنه یه همچین چیزی...در کل بشینید درستون رو بخونید بیخیال...شما برو همه رو ۸۰-۷۰ بزن، اگه اونی که میخواستی رو قبول نشدی بیا اینجا رو آتیش بکش...اونقدرا هم فضایی نیست که مثلا ۱۵ هزار نفر با معدل ۲۰ بیان درصد های رتبه یک رو بزنن و حق نفر اول شدن شما رو بخورن..بیخیال...این مملکت کجاش رو حسابه که اینجاش باشه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> اینجا چیزی ننوشته بود. با معدل 10 11 چی؟


معدل 10 11 اونم با تاثیر قطعی ، کلا باید تو کرانه های افق محو شد

----------


## Churchill

جملگی برویم محو شویم :Y (403):

----------


## _YALDA_

> به جای زوم کردن روی این کارا بشینین درساتونو بخونید.... من با معدل ۱۴ الان ترم 4 دندان پزشکیم... دلیلشم آینه که وقت رو تلف این حواشی نکردم...  حالا خوددانید


سلام
با این که خیلی نباید  بابت این موضوعات وقت گذاشت موافقم ولی شما ورودی 95 هستین (سالی که تاثیر مثبت بود) مطمئنا اگر تاثیر قطعی بود رتبتون خیلی بیشتر میشد

----------


## Mysterious

دوستان همه اینا به کنار
شماها از هزینه ترمیم امسال خبر دارید؟
میگن هر درس ۵۰ تومن شده :Yahoo (113): 
میگن برو ترمیم میگیم باشه خب شاید طرف نداشته باشه ۵۰۰ تومن یجا بده

----------


## saj8jad

تاثیر مثبت خواهد شد ان شاء الله
نگران نباشید ولی بی تفاوت هم نباشید

----------


## Heini

*کاش می شد جناب بطحایی رو هم تگ کرد* :Yahoo (20): 
*​فقط احتمالا پست میذاشتن اینا همش فوتوشاپه،در هرصورت ضرر این کار از نفعش بیشتره*

----------


## unlucky

قرار نیست تراز همه 13k بشه تو کنکور.

----------


## MR.Linux

> به جای زوم کردن روی این کارا بشینین درساتونو بخونید.... من با معدل ۱۴ الان ترم 4 دندان پزشکیم... دلیلشم آینه که وقت رو تلف این حواشی نکردم...  حالا خوددانید


سلام 
شما ورودی 95 هستی که تو اون سال تاثیر مثبت بوده با این درصدایی که تو مصاحبتون دیدم بدون استثنا اگه تاثیر قطعی بود رتبتون توی منطقه بالای 10 هزار می اومد با این معدل و این درصدا ، توجه نکردین چون مثبت بود و نیازی نبود توجه کنین.

----------


## Churchill

> *کاش می شد جناب بطحایی رو هم تگ کرد*
> *​فقط احتمالا پست میذاشتن اینا همش فوتوشاپه،در هرصورت ضرر این کار از نفعش بیشتره*


اونم مثل ایلنا میزد
haked by sebti :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Churchill

لطف کنید بیاید تاپیک::: مهم و فوری ::: #نه_به_تاثیر_قطعی_سوابق [+نظرسنجی]
فک کنم دوستمون راجع به تاثیر قطعی فقط نظام جدید ها راست گفته

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_وای خدا ببینیم چی میشه_

----------


## shirin.sa

اصلا اعصابم نکشید بخونمش ما که از همون اول معدلو بوسیدیم گذاشتیم کنار فاتحه اشم خوندیم فکر و ذکرمون به همون 70 درصد باقی مونده اس ببینیم خدا چی میخواد

----------


## amiri

اگه یکی دیپلم ریاضی داشته باشه و کنکور تجربی بده، معدل واسش بی تاثیر میشه؟ بعید میدونم اینجوری باشه...

----------


## Mehdi.jj

از اول رفتيد دنبال سبطي اخرش هم با اين مقاله هاي سر و ور داره به شعورتون توهين ميكنه هنوز متوجه نشدين اون فقط به فكر منافع خودشه،بجا اينكه مثل گوسفند دنباله سبطيه احمق بريد بشينيد براي ترميم بخونين اگه معدلتون كمه

----------


## MR.Linux

> از اول رفتيد دنبال سبطي اخرش هم با اين مقاله هاي سر و ور داره به شعورتون توهين ميكنه هنوز متوجه نشدين اون فقط به فكر منافع خودشه،بجا اينكه مثل گوسفند دنباله سبطيه احمق بريد بشينيد براي ترميم بخونين اگه معدلتون كمه


*
خودت بهتر از همه میدونی که با این فشاری که به وزیر آوردن مثبت میشه البته ممکنه تا بعد عید طول بکشه که باید بچه ها تا اون موقع درسشون رو بخونن
پس گ*ه اضافی نخور معدلت اگه 20 گم شو برو از این تاپیک اگه 20 نیست هم دلیلی نداره خوشحالی کنی
مردتیکه ی پلشت*

----------


## Hans_Landa

انشالله که تاثیرش مثبت شه . ولی دلتون رو به این خوش نکنین. اومدیم و قطعی موند...
پس به فکر اون ۷۰ درصد باشین ...
بعد این تحلیلی هم که این بنده خدا نوشته بدترین حالت ممکنو در نظر گرفته . مگه چند نفر همزمان هم معدلشون بالاس هم کنکورشون؟؟ شما کنکورتو با میانگین ۷۰ بزن غم نداشته باش.

----------


## saman123

> سلام دکتر...ورودی چه سالی؟سالی ک تاثیر قطعی بوده؟


95

----------


## saj8jad

> 95



95 مثبت بوده
اگر قطعی بود شما الان با معدل 14 اینجا نبودی

----------


## susba

قطعا تاثیر قطعی کار خراب کنه.
نمی خوام دل کسی رو خالی کنم ولی اون سال که قطعی شد و 25 درصد هم بود خیلیا با درصدایی که حقشون رتبه ی زیر بیست منطقه بود رتبه های هفتاد هشتاد آوردن.حالا اختلاف تو رتبه های بالاتر که بیشتر هم می شه.مخصوصا رتبه بالای هزار صدم به صدم معدل تاثیر داره.
ولی به هرحال کاری جز خوندن برا کنکور از دست معدل پایینا برنمی یاد.

----------


## saj8jad

> قطعا تاثیر قطعی کار خراب کنه.
> نمی خوام دل کسی رو خالی کنم ولی اون سال که قطعی شد و 25 درصد هم بود خیلیا با درصدایی که حقشون رتبه ی زیر بیست منطقه بود رتبه های هفتاد هشتاد آوردن.حالا اختلاف تو رتبه های بالاتر که بیشتر هم می شه.مخصوصا رتبه بالای هزار صدم به صدم معدل تاثیر داره.
> ولی به هرحال کاری جز خوندن برا کنکور از دست معدل پایینا برنمی یاد.



میشناسم کسی رو که سال 94 با میانگین ریاضی و فیزیک 27 درصد پزشکی آورده بود
زیست و شیمی هم حدود 50 اینا بود

----------


## Mehran1378

> از اول رفتيد دنبال سبطي اخرش هم با اين مقاله هاي سر و ور داره به شعورتون توهين ميكنه هنوز متوجه نشدين اون فقط به فكر منافع خودشه،بجا اينكه مثل گوسفند دنباله سبطيه احمق بريد بشينيد براي ترميم بخونين اگه معدلتون كمه


بدبختی دقیقا اینه که آدمای بی مغزی مثل شما با توجه به محیطی که توش بزرگ شدن و دائما برای هر خواستشون سرکوب شدن ؛نسبت به هر جنبش اعتراضی واکنش منفی دارن و با احساس کارآگاه بودن فردی که اعتراض رو استارت زده رو آدم منفعت طلبی میدونن که هدف اصلیش از اعتراض مسائل مادی هست!بعدم که میگی مدرکت کو باز فاز کارآگاهی و آینده نگری پیدا میکنن و میگین شما مو رو میبینن ما پیچششو!
ولی خب دورانتون به آخرش رسیدا و ملت بسیار آگاه تر شدن!
این مقاله بر اساس منطق و اسناد و محاسبات ریاضی هست((همون چیزی که شاید مغز شما باهاش غریبه باشه)) و با این کلی گویی های مضحکتون اعتبار مطلب زیر سوال نمیره!
سبطی نیازی به معروف شدن نداره و قطعا مشهورترین دبیر ادبیات هست!کارشم هیچ سودی براش نداره و فقط صلاح نسل جوون کنکوری رو میخواد!اگر ذهن محدود تو نمیتونه درک کنه همچین موردی رو؛و فقط انگیزه ی هر کاری رو مسائل مادی میدونه به ما مربوط نیست!عقاید مضحک و متوهمانه خودتو برا خودت نگه دار!
ترمیم هم چیزی جز پر کردن کیسه ی آموزش و پرورش نیست و ممکن هست خیلی خانواده ها نتونن هزینشو بدن 
البته مخی که یخ زده باشه رو با یخ شکنم نمیشه باز کرد!!

----------


## qazl

> 


خیلی ممنون اقا سجاد عزیز بابت \ی گیری های جدیتوننن... :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mania868

من هر سال هی تصمیم میگیرم برم انسانی بخونم ولی بیخیال میشم
ولی فک کنم امسال باید یکم جدی تر بهش نگاه کنم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mahdi_artur

بدوووید ترمیم کنید 20 بگیرید بدووووید.

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## alimont

*دوستان نشر دریافتی ها از دار و دسته هامون سبطی هستند که به شدت از حذف شدن دروس عمومی و کم شدن شاگرداشون گله مندن و هیچ دبیری در سطح کشور به اندازه این دو معلم نما (واعظی و سبطی) برای لغو این مصوبه و تشویش ذهنی بچه ها تلاش نکرد
این اطلاعات و امار هم هیچ سنخیتی با طرح جدید نداره چون هنوز برنامه جامع و نحوه تراز بندی توسط سازمان سنجش ارائه نشده و این جداول تراوشات ذهنی یه عده سود جو و از خدا بی خبر هست لطفا بازیچه نشید و نزارید با آیندتون بخاطر چند قرون پول ( که البته چه عرض کنم همه کلاسا الان بالای 2 ملیونن) با آیندتون بازی کنن
اینا از همونایی بودن که میگفتن وااااااااااااااااااااای ترمیم معدل سخته و منتظر امتحانات نهایی به سبک کنکور باشید :/// تهشم دیدم که اقا امتحانات شهریورم گرفتن و هیچ تفاوتی با گذشته نداشت...
لطفا اینقدر راحت موج سواری نکنید و به فکر خودتون باشید این جدول و این روشی که این اقایون دارن ارائه میدن بی اساس چون روش نمره دهی و تراز دهی رو سازمان سنجش قرره اواخر شهریور ماه تازه تعیین کنه
موفق و پیروز و دور از حاشیه باشید*

----------


## alimont

> بدبختی دقیقا اینه که آدمای بی مغزی مثل شما با توجه به محیطی که توش بزرگ شدن و دائما برای هر خواستشون سرکوب شدن ؛نسبت به هر جنبش اعتراضی واکنش منفی دارن و با احساس کارآگاه بودن فردی که اعتراض رو استارت زده رو آدم منفعت طلبی میدونن که هدف اصلیش از اعتراض مسائل مادی هست!بعدم که میگی مدرکت کو باز فاز کارآگاهی و آینده نگری پیدا میکنن و میگین شما مو رو میبینن ما پیچششو!
> ولی خب دورانتون به آخرش رسیدا و ملت بسیار آگاه تر شدن!
> این مقاله بر اساس منطق و اسناد و محاسبات ریاضی هست((همون چیزی که شاید مغز شما باهاش غریبه باشه)) و با این کلی گویی های مضحکتون اعتبار مطلب زیر سوال نمیره!
> سبطی نیازی به معروف شدن نداره و قطعا مشهورترین دبیر ادبیات هست!کارشم هیچ سودی براش نداره و فقط صلاح نسل جوون کنکوری رو میخواد!اگر ذهن محدود تو نمیتونه درک کنه همچین موردی رو؛و فقط انگیزه ی هر کاری رو مسائل مادی میدونه به ما مربوط نیست!عقاید مضحک و متوهمانه خودتو برا خودت نگه دار!
> ترمیم هم چیزی جز پر کردن کیسه ی آموزش و پرورش نیست و ممکن هست خیلی خانواده ها نتونن هزینشو بدن 
> البته مخی که یخ زده باشه رو با یخ شکنم نمیشه باز کرد!!


*اولا از شمایی که ادعای آزادی خواهی و حق پرستی میشه این حرفای بچگونه بعیده!!!!
**شما فک میکنی اگر مصوبه جور دیگری بود بازم این اقای به اصطلاح سبطی. میومد و اعتراض کنه؟
اگر مثلا اختصاصی ها حذف میشدن و نمره امتحان نهایی هم میومد این اقا علاوه بر کلاس کنکور ادبیات کلاس امتحان نهایی برای 20 گرفتن ادبیات نمیزاشت؟؟
شما چرا فک میکنی این اقا عاشق چشمو ابروی شماست و برای عدالت میجنگه؟؟؟
چطوری میگید این مبارزه برای سبطی سودی نداره. وقتی این مصوبه لغو بشه ملت مجبورن 2 ملیون پول کلاس سبطی و امثال واعظی رو بدن تا بتونن بی پایه ترین و سلیقه ای ترین درس کنکور (ادبیات چند سال اخیر) رو پاسخ بدن 
وقتی رتبه اول کنکور ادبیات رو 50 میزنه مشخص دیگه داستان از چه قراره :///
شما الان درگیر هیجانات این اقا شدی و متسفانه تشخیص نمیدی چه کیسه ای برات دوختن
این ریاضیات و محاسباتی که ماشا الله عقل شما بهش میرسه و ما نمیرسه! میشه بفرمایید فرمولش از کجا اومده؟ اگر اینطور باشه که بنده هم عصر یه تاپیک میزنم فرمول جدیدی واسه خودم میسازم برا تراز دهی
شما هر وقت سازمان سنجش فرمول و جزئیات برگزاری کنکور رو داد اونوقت میشه فهمید که غلطه یا درست
بین این همه موسسه چرا فقط نشر دریافت داره زور میزنه مصوبه عوض شه؟ چون مدیریتش با اقای سبطیه و تو ضرره به همین سادگی
بله برادر همه چیز پوله و کنکور خودش یه بیزنسه . اگر دنبال عدالت بودن که یه کاری برای سهمیه ها میکردن. من خودم تو کانال همون اقایی که سنگشو به سینه میزنی هستم . دریغ از یک پست جهت اعتراض به سهمیه ها
کارشون شده فقط و ویس داده و اه و ناله کردن که واااای این مصوبه چقدر بده
لطفا به خودتون بیاید اینقدر کور کورانه و متعصب نباشید

*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *دوستان نشر دریافتی ها از دار و دسته هامون سبطی هستند که به شدت از حذف شدن دروس عمومی و کم شدن شاگرداشون گله مندن و هیچ دبیری در سطح کشور به اندازه این دو معلم نما (واعظی و سبطی) برای لغو این مصوبه و تشویش ذهنی بچه ها تلاش نکرد
> این اطلاعات و امار هم هیچ سنخیتی با طرح جدید نداره چون هنوز برنامه جامع و نحوه تراز بندی توسط سازمان سنجش ارائه نشده و این جداول تراوشات ذهنی یه عده سود جو و از خدا بی خبر هست لطفا بازیچه نشید و نزارید با آیندتون بخاطر چند قرون پول ( که البته چه عرض کنم همه کلاسا الان بالای 2 ملیونن) با آیندتون بازی کنن
> اینا از همونایی بودن که میگفتن وااااااااااااااااااااای ترمیم معدل سخته و منتظر امتحانات نهایی به سبک کنکور باشید :/// تهشم دیدم که اقا امتحانات شهریورم گرفتن و هیچ تفاوتی با گذشته نداشت...
> لطفا اینقدر راحت موج سواری نکنید و به فکر خودتون باشید این جدول و این روشی که این اقایون دارن ارائه میدن بی اساس چون روش نمره دهی و تراز دهی رو سازمان سنجش قرره اواخر شهریور ماه تازه تعیین کنه
> موفق و پیروز و دور از حاشیه باشید*


دوست عزیز من خودم حالم از ه.سبزی و امثالش و ه.سبزی فن های تعصبی که فکر می کنند این آقا براش خیلی مهمه که به کسی ظلم نشه بهم میخوره و آگاهم که امسال دلیل و هدف اصلیش از مخالفت با مسائل پیش اومده چی بوده چون دقیقا چندین و چند ساله که دارم با چشم خودم می بینم چطور از آب گل آلود همه این افراد ماهی می گیرن و به کنکوری ها با ظاهر خیرطلبانه خیانت می کنند.
ولی شما نمی تونید منکر این قضیه بشید که تاثیر قطعی ظلم آشکار نیست. من انقدر سر این قضیه بحث کردم با همه که دیگه حوصله توضیحات بیشتر رو ندارم ولی این مصوبه اگر اجرا بشه شانس اینکه فاجعه رخ نده خیلی کمه و با اطمینان میگم حتی همون معدل 20 ضرر میکنه. 
منم قبول دارم باید یه فرقی بین موج سوار کثیف (کسی که در ظاهر مخالفه ولی مخالفتش در قالب یک پست بین دو تا تبلیغ از کلاس های آمادگی دی ماه اش قرار گرفته)  و اون بنده خدایی که واقعا و همه جوره مخالف اجرایی شدن این مصوبه چرت هست باید باشه و این رو باید خود دانش آموز بفهمه و بعدا از موج سواران کثیف دست بوسی نکنه و تحریم شون کنه . ولی الآن همون آدمی که به ظاهر مخالفه (و در واقع موج سوار) هم باید حمایت بشه اگر میخوایم جلوی فاجعه رو بگیریم راهی غیر از این وجود نداره اتفاقا همین موج سوار ها دنبال کننده های بیشتری هم نسبت به بقیه مخالفان دارند.

----------


## Fawzi

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## ramtin.a.z.sh

یعنی اونایی که الان با خوندن اشکالاتو ایرادت مصوبه ک الان دیگه همه جا پخش شده و همه خبر دار شدن, و دیگه مث چندسال پیش نیس ک کسی چیزی ندونه و در لحظه با پیامرسانها باخبر نشه و با تقلبهای امتحان نهایی به امید نمره 20 و معدل 20 بره, گلاب ب روتون, دور از جونتون, گ...... تو مغز هست عوض نورون.
الان باز دیدم تو این کانالها بعضیا رفتن ترمیم معدل شهریور.
یجا خوندم یه کارمند اداره یا مدرسه ایی گفته بوده از بس ترمیم معدلیا زیادن خودمونم خسته شدیم از بس که باید ثبتنام کنیم اینارو
یعنی اینا کار بقیه رو زیر سوال میبرن

----------


## _Joseph_

> 1390]*اولا از شمایی که ادعای آزادی خواهی و حق پرستی میشه این حرفای بچگونه بعیده!!!!
> شما فک میکنی اگر مصوبه جور دیگری بود بازم این اقای به اصطلاح سبطی. میومد و اعتراض کنه؟
> اگر مثلا اختصاصی ها حذف میشدن و نمره امتحان نهایی هم میومد این اقا علاوه بر کلاس کنکور ادبیات کلاس امتحان نهایی برای 20 گرفتن ادبیات نمیزاشت؟؟
> شما چرا فک میکنی این اقا عاشق چشمو ابروی شماست و برای عدالت میجنگه؟؟؟
> چطوری میگید این مبارزه برای سبطی سودی نداره. وقتی این مصوبه لغو بشه ملت مجبورن 2 ملیون پول کلاس سبطی و امثال واعظی رو بدن تا بتونن بی پایه ترین و سلیقه ای ترین درس کنکور (ادبیات چند سال اخیر) رو پاسخ بدن 
> وقتی رتبه اول کنکور ادبیات رو 50 میزنه مشخص دیگه داستان از چه قراره :///
> شما الان درگیر هیجانات این اقا شدی و متسفانه تشخیص نمیدی چه کیسه ای برات دوختن
> این ریاضیات و محاسباتی که ماشا الله عقل شما بهش میرسه و ما نمیرسه! میشه بفرمایید فرمولش از کجا اومده؟ اگر اینطور باشه که بنده هم عصر یه تاپیک میزنم فرمول جدیدی واسه خودم میسازم برا تراز دهی
> شما هر وقت سازمان سنجش فرمول و جزئیات برگزاری کنکور رو داد اونوقت میشه فهمید که غلطه یا درست
> ...





> *دوستان نشر دریافتی ها از دار و دسته هامون سبطی هستند که به شدت از حذف شدن دروس عمومی و کم شدن شاگرداشون گله مندن و هیچ دبیری در سطح کشور به اندازه این دو معلم نما (واعظی و سبطی) برای لغو این مصوبه و تشویش ذهنی بچه ها تلاش نکرد
> این اطلاعات و امار هم هیچ سنخیتی با طرح جدید نداره چون هنوز برنامه جامع و نحوه تراز بندی توسط سازمان سنجش ارائه نشده و این جداول تراوشات ذهنی یه عده سود جو و از خدا بی خبر هست لطفا بازیچه نشید و نزارید با آیندتون بخاطر چند قرون پول ( که البته چه عرض کنم همه کلاسا الان بالای 2 ملیونن) با آیندتون بازی کنن
> اینا از همونایی بودن که میگفتن وااااااااااااااااااااای ترمیم معدل سخته و منتظر امتحانات نهایی به سبک کنکور باشید :/// تهشم دیدم که اقا امتحانات شهریورم گرفتن و هیچ تفاوتی با گذشته نداشت...
> لطفا اینقدر راحت موج سواری نکنید و به فکر خودتون باشید این جدول و این روشی که این اقایون دارن ارائه میدن بی اساس چون روش نمره دهی و تراز دهی رو سازمان سنجش قرره اواخر شهریور ماه تازه تعیین کنه
> موفق و پیروز و دور از حاشیه باشید*


[/SIZE]*دوست عزیز چیزی که عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است؟
اصلا گیریم که همه کسیانیکه از این مصوبه ایراد میگیرن منفعت مالی خودشون رو دنبال میکنن و به فکر جیب خودشونن و مافیای اموزشی تشریف دارن به قول شما اوکی؟؟
خب ما تجربه تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی رو در سال 94 و کنکو 94 داشته ایم . وقتی شخص خود رئیس پیشین سازمان سنجش ابراهیم خدایی میاد در جواب این سوال که ازش میپرسن چرا کسی که معدلش 19/90 هست تو کارنامه زده شده فاقد تاثیر معدل میفرماید که اگر برای این خص که معدلش 19/90 است معدل تاثیر قطعی میگذاشت رتبه ش بد میشد و رتبه 300 ش تبدیل به 1000 میشد خب دیگه اینجا جایی برای اعتراض باقی نمیمونه . 
وقتی سال 1394 دوست من با رتبه 210 کامپیوتر امیر کبیر قبول شد در حالی که میتونست شریف قبول بشه ولی چون معدلش 17/5 بود نتونست.
وقتی اینهمه اعتراض داره میشه خب معلومه که تاثیر قطعی معدل واثعا ظلمه حتی در حق اونیکه معدل بیست داره ظلمه .
خدایی کسی بود که هم کنکور بدون تاثیر سوابق دیده بود . هم با تاثیر قطعی و هم با تاثیر مثبت . الکی نیست که ایشون هم خودش مخالف تاثیر قطعی بود. لابد دیده که به ضرر داوطلبینه .
آخه یکم تعقل بفرمایید قبل اینکه احساساتتون و نفرت خودتون رو نشون بدید.

**
*

----------

